# Rogers Customer Service Statement About iPhone



## JoeCanadian

I sent an email to Rogers Wireless Customer Service asking them about the iPhone and if/when Rogers will be offering it. I received the response today, and there is not much we didn't already know. The two things worth highlighting:

1) the email refers to the "North American" launch of the iPhone; up until now it has only been referred to as the American launch. This seems to imply the iPhone could be available in Canada around the same time as in the US, but who knows what regulatory requirements may exist for a Canadian launch.

2) Rogers currently does not have a deal with Apple for the iPhone. This fact casts further doubt on the possibility of a simultaneous CDN/USA launch of the iPhone.

Here is the body of the response I received:

Thank you for taking the time to write to us, we appreciate your use of 
online customer service. 

In your recent email, you have informed us that you wish to inquire when
the new Apple iPhone will be available through Rogers.

Description
On Tuesday, January 9, 2007, Apple announced the unveiling of their new 
iPhone, a combination mobile phone/digital music player/camera

Availability
" The iPhone will first be introduced in North America
" Cingular is the only wireless carrier to launch the iPhone in the 
United States 
" Rogers is actively working with Apple to launch the iPhone in Canada 
as soon as possible and will be the exclusive provider of the iPhone in 
Canada 
" Apple is planning to introduce the iPhone in Europe (Q4 2007) and Asia
(2008) 
" Please be advised that Rogers will be offering the iPhone exclusively 
in Canada 
" Launch date and pricing for Canada are not yet available 
" Other Canadian wireless carriers will not launch the iPhone, Rogers 
will be the only Canadian wireless carrier to offer the iPhone

To learn more about the iPhone, you may visit www.apple.com/iphone.

Unfortunately we are unaware when new products and services will be 
released until they are launched to the consumer market. We suggest you
visit www.rogers.com/phones because when new products are released they 
are listed here.

We appreciate your continuing patronage. Please contact us at your 
convenience if you have any further inquiries.​


----------



## John Clay

I think that said a lot, without saying much of anything 

Thanks for checking with them though - now I don't need to!


----------



## guytoronto

Good lord.

Apple announces it won't be available in the US until June of this year, and you just NEEDED to find out ASAP about Canada.

Lesson: This is why Customer Service people are so frickin' miserable all the time.


----------



## JoeCanadian

*Easy fella!*



guytoronto said:


> Good lord.
> 
> Apple announces it won't be available in the US until June of this year, and you just NEEDED to find out ASAP about Canada.
> 
> Lesson: This is why Customer Service people are so frickin' miserable all the time.


I think your are misrepresenting my email to Rogers. It was a simply 2 line inquiry in a typically Canadian polite manner. The fact Rogers had such a prepared response would indicate I was not the only one to ask the question.


----------



## monokitty

GT is just getting over his bitterness he developed over his now past flu.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

They're not the only ones who are miserable......


----------



## guytoronto

Lars said:


> GT is just getting over his bitterness he developed over his now past flu.


I recently watched Idiocracy, and have been working my way through Scrubs. I find ehMac is a perfect venue for venting my frustrations and bitterness. Best online than in person.

Oh, okay. I'll still do it in person sometimes too.


----------



## Neptune5.com

i think the Rogers iPhone thing will work out great because Rogers already has a great relationship with Yahoo with their internet devision


----------



## HowEver

Nope, this is the kind of enquiry CS lives for.



guytoronto said:


> Good lord.
> 
> Apple announces it won't be available in the US until June of this year, and you just NEEDED to find out ASAP about Canada.
> 
> Lesson: This is why Customer Service people are so frickin' miserable all the time.


----------



## HowEver

Relationship?

You made it sound so _dirty_.



Neptune5.com said:


> i think the Rogers iPhone thing will work out great because Rogers already has a great relationship with Yahoo with their internet devision


----------



## Neptune5.com

HowEver I Think Your Mind Is Just Stuck In The Gutter , maybe you should stop with the Rogers digital cable free Porn on ch.303 lol

but seriously , i the think the expensive iPhone will be on Rogers and then they will come out with iPhone Nano on Fido 

and then once they can see whats happening with their sales they might release just the mobile device that can make Voip Calls If Needed so they can get pass the
mobile phone service technicalities.

so i think pretty soon that ipod+ iTunes Button on apples site will be replaced with Mobile+iTunes , because what i think is going to happen with Apple inc since they don't see them selves as just a Computer company anymore is they're going to try and mirror Sony so they can go from being a Niche computer company to a mainstream consumer electronics company and just maybe one day jobs will let others use OSX so they can outsell Microsoft


----------



## HowEver

Actually, there is NOW an "iPhone" tab on Apple.com although not on apple.ca. And there isn't a "Computer" tab.





Neptune5.com said:


> HowEver I Think Your Mind Is Just Stuck In The Gutter , maybe you should stop with the Rogers digital cable free Porn on ch.303 lol
> 
> but seriously , i the think the expensive iPhone will be on Rogers and then they will come out with iPhone Nano on Fido
> 
> and then once they can see whats happening with their sales they might release just the mobile device that can make Voip Calls If Needed so they can get pass the
> mobile phone service technicalities.
> 
> so i think pretty soon that ipod+ iTunes Button on apples site will be replaced with Mobile+iTunes , because what i think is going to happen with Apple inc since they don't see them selves as just a Computer company anymore is they're going to try and mirror Sony so they can go from being a Niche computer company to a mainstream consumer electronics company and just maybe one day jobs will let others use OSX so they can outsell Microsoft


----------



## Neptune5.com

the iphone doesnt make the technology in the Minority peport so far fectched


----------



## HowEver

Good point.



Neptune5.com said:


> the iphone doesnt make the technology in the Minority peport so far fectched


----------



## monokitty

> but seriously , i the think the *expensive* iPhone will be on Rogers and then they will come out with iPhone Nano on Fido


I thought you argued that the iPhone was a good deal in your other thread?


----------



## Neptune5.com

of course i did , the same way it hink everyone should just own a ipod video
but you need different product soluttions for different people

and plus if all my friends had the better of the two models , i prolly wouldnt seem as kool anymore like i do now with my $1200 cell phone that doesnt even have expandable memory


----------



## Macaholic

Rogers will have to employ whatever back-end stuff Apple and Cingular developed for visual voicemail.


----------



## okcomputer

Macaholic said:


> Rogers will have to employ whatever back-end stuff Apple and Cingular developed for visual voicemail.


Yes, this is probably one of the things that is causing a delay between a US and a Canadian release. That, and getting it approved by the appropriate communications agencies.

I really wish Telus or Aliant were getting this phone, but that can't happen until Apple makes a CDMA version, which may or may not ever happen.

IMO, Rogers has terrible reception where I live, and their plans are nothing to write home about either.


----------



## Elias26

That is horrible news for the iPhone and Canadians. Not only is it bad for people out in Halifax it's terrible for Manitoba. There aren't nearly enough towers owned by Rogers in this Province to make this good news. There is next to no reception outside of Winnipeg for Rogers users. Man, if this is exclusive to Rogers, no iPhone for me!


----------



## DrewNL

Elias26 said:


> That is horrible news for the iPhone and Canadians. Not only is it bad for people out in Halifax it's terrible for Manitoba. There aren't nearly enough towers owned by Rogers in this Province to make this good news. There is next to no reception outside of Winnipeg for Rogers users. Man, if this is exclusive to Rogers, no iPhone for me!



Its my experience that unless you're in Ontario, Rogers service is utter [email protected] I've had this experience with multiple provinces. Your comment about the towers holds true for MOST areas outside urban Ontarian centres. Rogers has terrible infrastructure and just doesn't care. They've publicly stated that on the east coast they're not going to waste their time/cash in wireless.

....Thanks Rogers....

-D


----------



## ascian

*Absolutely Confirmed.*

And here it is, sorry for the delay, it took some time to get an account setup here.



> From: Rogers Wireless Customer Service <[email protected]>
> Date: Jan 18, 2007 6:02 PM
> Subject: Re: Your Cellular General Inquiry
> 
> 
> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> We noticed that you recently contacted Rogers Communications, utilizing
> the 'Contact Us by Email' service on Rogers.com.
> 
> Customer Service is very important to Rogers Communications. We
> continually strive to exceed our customers' expectations. The Email Team
> "Ecare" would like to acknowledge and apologize that we did not meet
> your expectations of receiving a response within 24 hours. We apologize
> for any inconvenience we caused you.
> 
> The following should address your inquiry.
> We are glad to announce that yes we are supporting the new Apple iphone.
> Watch on www.rogers.com for the release of this new phone.
> 
> Should you have any further questions or require further assistance in
> this matter, please do not hesitate to contact us at your convenience.
> 
> We hope you will try 'Contact Us by Email' again if any need arises, to
> allow us to show you our dedication to excellent customer service.
> Yours truly,
> Ecare Customer Service Representative
> Rogers Customer Online Service


----------

